# رحلة تابوت العهد



## حنان55 (13 مارس 2011)

ماهى رحلة تابوت العهد منذ بدء وجوده مع بنى اسرائيل فى سيناء حتى ايام داود النبى  مع الشواهد:66:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 مارس 2011)

*لماذا ؟؟*


----------



## bob (13 مارس 2011)

*الرحلة طويلة اوي
يمكنك قراءة سفر الخروج و يشوع و صموئيل الاول من الاصحاح 4-7*


----------



## حنان55 (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا لتعب محبتك ​


----------



## تيمو (13 مارس 2011)

كيف حنان ‏

الموضوع غريب شوي ... بس بما قد قرأته سابقاً عن موضوع تابوت العهد ، راح أشاركك ببعض القراءات ‏وبتمنى تكون النقاط يلّي بدّك إياها ...‏

قبل خروج 25 لا نجد ذكر للتابوت ، في هذا السفر طلب الرب من موسى أن يبني له مسكن (خيمة الإجتماع) ‏بكامل تفاصيلها، وأيضاً تابوت العهد. في خروج 36 البدء وإتمام عمليات البناء.‏

في خروج 40: 20-21 إدخال التابوت لخيمة الإجتماع.‏

عبور الأردن بقيادة التابوت، بقيادة يشوع في سفر يشوع 3+4‏

سقوط أريحا أيضاً تم بقوة التابوت وبقيادة يشوع: سفر يشوع 6‏

أماكن وجود التابوت:‏

في الجلجال: يشوع7: 6‏

في جبل عيبال: يشوع 8: 33‏

بيت إيل: قضاة 20: 27‏

ثم في راعوث، لا يوجد ذكر للتابوت لأن أحداث راعوث كما يقول بعض المفسرين تمت في نفس فترة قضاة.‏

ثم نعود ونقرأ للمرة الأولى في صموئيل الأول3: 3 وصموئيل الأول4: 3-4 أن التابوت كان في شيلوه حيثُ نجد ‏هنا أن الفلسطينين قاموا بسرقة التابوت (1صم 4)‏

ماذا فعل الفلسطينيون بالتابوت، نقرأها من صموئيل الأول الإصحاح 5 حتى الإصحاح 7، لكن سأكتب لك ‏ملخص لهذه الإصحاحات:‏
‏- في 1 صم 5: نقل الفلسطينيون التابوت إلى أشدود ووضعوه بجانب آلهتهم داجون، فضربهم الرب ضربات ‏شديدة، نقلوه إلى جت، وأيضاً ضربهم الرب، فقاموا بنقله إلى عقرون.‏

‏- في 1صم 6: يعود التابوت إلى إسرائيل.‏

‏- 1صم 7: يوضع التابوت في بيت أبيناداب.‏

لا يُذكر بعدها أي شيء عن التابوت حتى صموئيل الثاني الإصحاح 6 حينما أخذه داوود من بيت أبيناداب إلى ‏بيت عوبيد، الذي باركه الله، فعاد داوود ليأخذ التابوت إلى بيت داوود (في أورشليم) ‏

ومن ثم يتم ذكر التابوت مرة أخرى في ملوك الأول 8: 1-13 حينما أدخل سليمان التابوت إلى الهيكل بعد بنائه.‏

لا أجد أي ذكر لتابوت العهد بأحداث معينة ، بل بنبؤات مثل أرميا (أعتقد أنه يتحدّث عن ضياع التابوت) ‏وحزقيال 41 والذي يتحدّث الفترة ما بعد دمار الهيكل والعودة من السبي حيثُ تم بناء الهيكل ولكن لا نجد ذكر ‏للتابوت.‏

أهمية التابوت، إذا اقترب منه هارون أو ابنائه أي يوم ما عدا الكفارة يموت (لاويين16: 2)‏

خدمة التابوت كانت لبني قهات من سبط لاوي، عدد 4: 4-5‏

كان التابوت يقود الشعب في البرية (عدد10: 33-36) ‏
ماذا كان يوجد فيه؟ بحسب تثنية 10: 1-5 وُضِع فيه لوحي الشريعة، وفي تثنية 31: 24-26 وُضِع فيه التوراة.‏

هناك أمور تم ذكرها مع التابوت كإفراخ عصى هارون ... ‏

إذا وجدت شواهد أخرى ، سأذكرها لك ....‏

شكراً ‏
‏ ‏


----------



## حنان55 (13 مارس 2011)

اشكرك على محبتك وتعبك ربنا يبركك​


----------

